

After the riots, how security expert got back his MacBook Pro - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/security/3297317/after-the-riots-how-security-expert-got-back-his-macbook-pro/

======
randomanonymous
Is it really needed to post the same crappy story 5 times on HN?

He's not a security expert either. Hacking doesn't always mean security
expert. Lots of times it means programmer, engineer, etc.

------
ColinWright
Here's the story reported three days ago, with a great deal of discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2878055>

It's also been posted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2890714>

------
randomanonymous
Exactly. There are actually 2 more links on HN also. Like said, this is the
5th post for the same thing. Come on guys!

